# Herbicide for gravel driveway (+ residual control)



## hawkman248 (6 mo ago)

Hi. Are any of you treating gravel driveways with herbicide? I have maybe 0.75 acres of driveway to take care of with various grasses and some broadleaves to control. Warm, humid, wet North Carolina and the grasses love to take over. Goosegrass is a problem that Roundup doesn't handle well.

I'm looking at a pull-behind sprayer setup with two floodjet nozzles spaced 40" apart, (0.60gpm @40psi), running 4mph probably.

Current plan was to use glyphosate and clethodim (both @ high rate) with AMS. Clethodim for goosegrass control.

I could use something like Pramitol (prometon) or Esplanade EZ (Indaziflam + diquat bromide + glyphosate) for long residual control.

What are you spraying?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Glyphosate/diquat it and treat with pre-emergent and then just stay ahead of it.


----------



## hawkman248 (6 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Glyphosate/diquat it and treat with pre-emergent and then just stay ahead of it.


I appreciate it. The residual control I'm talking about is equivalent to a pre-emerge. Pramitol should take care of it for a long time. I'm not sure what the railroad uses along it's tracks out here but nothing has grown back in a year-and-a-half. I know a lot of farmers that use Pramitol and/or Esplanade EZ for long-term control.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Look at RM43 at Tractor Supply that stuff will sterilize the soil basically for a good year or two. It's uses Glyphosate and Imazapyr like others have mentioned.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I bought some Esplande EZ last year to try. At their high rate, which I think is 10oz/k (have to check label again), I'm getting MAYBE 3 full months. It's not worth the price you pay for their concentration IMO. If you're going to mix heavy handed and spray angry and have a small area it might be worth it, but I won't be buying another bottle. I'll just roll my own instead.


----------



## hawkman248 (6 mo ago)

Amoo316 said:


> ...If you're going to mix heavy handed and spray angry...


That's a great phrase.

I appreciate the feedback. It is expensive and I'm looking for a more affordable option.


----------



## hawkman248 (6 mo ago)

Mightyquinn said:


> Look at RM43 at Tractor Supply that stuff will sterilize the soil basically for a good year or two. It's uses Glyphosate and Imazapyr like others have mentioned.


I appreciate it.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Look at RM43 at Tractor Supply that stuff will sterilize the soil basically for a good year or two. It's uses Glyphosate and Imazapyr like others have mentioned.


Same active ingredients as Ortho Ground Clear / Bonide Ground Force. I have had lots of issues with it seeping into surrounding areas and sterilizing places I don't want it. That's why I got away from it.


----------



## hawkman248 (6 mo ago)

I ended up using Clethodim and glufosinate with AMS added to the tank. It worked well but two weeks later, it all greened up again.(it had turned brown and looked dead). I hit it again and plan to come back with Pramitol (Prometon) or maybe the RM43 as suggested by @Mightyquinn .


----------

